# Deprofundis goes in the depth whit Pierre de la rue to his knowledge



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah.. yes Pierre de la Rue what a fine specimen of is kind, born in 1460 in Tournai, a major art center of the time that gave us thee mass of tournai before the afored mention gentelman.

So i have lisen to a couple of songs and motets of this monsieur, wow this is so out of this world, im cathegoric if someone tell he dosen he dosen like what i'm lisening over and over(he or she hate music) since i purchased it days ago, to name thee beast it's called (dramatic drum rolls)

Masses of the seven sorrows of the blessed virgin

Someone might says and persist in saying all missa are borring and shared always the same format, in other words are lame and predictable.Well sire have you lisen to this mass or hey son purchased this naxos i have executed in a perfect rendition of Pierre de la rue, than see for yourself if im sereous or not.I would like to had the ensemble ars antiqua iis tremendously good well to me...

One of the best naxos outhere in the early music renaissance genra, if you already dont have it, order it pronto.

But let's stay in the subject , how did i discovered this mister well trough several compilation, he did not reach me until i would purchased this outstanding gem.

What are your favorite works of Pierre de la Rue and favorite ensemble or cd of him? do you regards him has a great composer?, one of the great? or dont think mutch about him.To my ears, he sound special, i can recognise his music from other composer of his era,any musicologist here on TC whant to elaborated more so on this great personna, he would be more than welcome?

:tiphat:


----------

